# Tetracycline and nursing?



## AmandaMice (Oct 27, 2013)

My mouse Willow had 11 babies 12 days ago. All of the babies are doing really well, there is 8 girls and 3 boys. Yesterday when I took her out to check them I heard her making kind of a rattling sound and she is sniffling alot. I am pretty sure she has a URI. I read that tetracycline can be used to treat this but is it safe to use while she is nursing? If not, what do I use? I work for a vet so I can order pretty much anything. If someone can please let me know what is safe and dosages I will be so grateful!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Tetracyclines aren't the best choice for nursing does. 
The substance is built into the teeth and bones and can make them brittle. Since it is secreted via the milk, the babies get dosed, too, if mom takes it. In humans it is not recommended until the kids are at least 10-12 years old. (it's similar with baytril- this one can produce defects in the cartilage. )
I would recommend sth like Amoxicillin+ clavulanic acid. Penicillins, penicillinase-resistant penicillines and cephalosporines are usually safe to use in pregnant and nursing females.
Probably your boss has some ideas on the topic?


----------



## AmandaMice (Oct 27, 2013)

My boss was a large animal vet for many years and now he does spay and neuters on dogs and cats. He's not too knowledgeable about mice. This is why I am hoping someone on here can tell me exactly what I need so I can just order it. Thanks for the info about the tetracycline.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd really like to help you find a suitable product. The problem is, I have no idea, which are availale in your country 
If you decide to try amoxicillin or a related molecule, it would be advisable to inject it rather than give it orally. the literature says, it can cause gastrointestinal problems in rodents if given orally. Rabbits are especially sensitive to that, mice not so much but I can't guarantee nothing will happen. With cephalosporines it's a similar story.
If that's not an option for you, Baytril or tetracyclines can be considered. It's always tricky with pregnant or lactating does.
If you don't have other good options, go ahead and use the tetracyclines or baytril. You have to do something if she isn't well. Sometimes, there just isn't an ideal solution :/


----------

